# Hard to find jersey



## wolftrack00 (Sep 1, 2005)

I saw a jersey once that said "Our Drinking Team has a Cycling Problem"
Anyone know where to find one?

thanks


----------



## bandoulu (Nov 1, 2004)

I saw one the other day along the same line.
Team martini
"A a drinking team with a cycling problem .."
Dont know where they are available.


----------

